# False Heat?



## mccorma (Jul 13, 2003)

The past week or so, our 2+ year old female (spayed) has been driving us nuts. She goes to the windows and rattles the blinds, while whining and howling. These episodes last up to 30 minutes. We took her in as a stray over a year ago and she has *not* been outside since, but this past week is acting like she just HAS to go outside.

This started soon after a particularly nice day when I opened a few windows a couple inches, just enough to let in some fresh air but not to allow her to get into the window sill. The windows have screens but once in the past I opened them further and she stood up on the screen, which is a falling hazard from the second floor.

I'm wondering if the breath of fresh air triggered this, but I've also heard of spayed cats exhibiting signs of going into heat. I had another spayed female that appeared to be in heat for a couple days once.

Any thoughts on what's going on here? Have I created a monster?


----------



## lops (Jul 13, 2004)

Hiya mccorma,

For what it's worth, I have 3 male cats (all neutered) and one of them does the same thing. I think it's just because he smells new, intriguing things, but am not sure of that. He's now 7 years old and has pretty much done it all along. I live in Texas and beginning in late April, early May the house is closed up because of the AC. However, the first nice day (usually in September) when I open doors and windows, he starts. 

He doesn't do it for a long time (where you said yours will do it for 30 mins or so), but will do it sporadically all during the day once he starts (and if he's in the mood). He'll even scratch at doors wanting to get out. On the odd occasion one of us will go out the garage door and he'll sneak out and then he'll just stop and freeze... so I'm not sure what the deal is, LOL! 

We're just extra careful about not letting him get out when he's like that.

lops


----------



## zofia (Sep 23, 2004)

could also be that the moon is waxing. they do start to act manic before the full moon


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

LOL..I guess is one of the times one can safely say "cats are strange" :wink: I think that since the mating 'mechanism' is hard wired in their brain even if there's no reason and no chemichals triggering it now, they keep a vague idea of "what used to be or could have been". Had a few cats that did it..also courtship behavior; pawing the female side, biting her scruff, spraying sometimes.


----------

